# Orange Beach Redfish



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

I will be heading to Orange Beach in two weeks for some redfishing and I haven't seen to many posts about the redfish bite off the beach this year. Can anyone help Me out with some real time reports on the redfish? Thanks in advance.:thumbup:


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Last heard, about a mile or so off the beach- check with the guys at Sams on Canal Rd when you arrive, if Chris is in, he can help.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I just arrived and am sitting in my condo looking at huge waves in the pass. I want to go, but not in this wind. Seems like I bring high winds, rain, etc everytime I come down here.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> I just arrived and am sitting in my condo looking at huge waves in the pass. I want to go, but not in this wind. Seems like I bring high winds, rain, etc everytime I come down here.


It was looking nice last week- darn luck huh? Another front moving thru in the next day or so is going to kick it up again by Fri, and it is not looking much better for early next week. Ugh!! It might calm down a little Sat afternoon and Sun AM- that might be your best window...


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I put the tackle in the boat so I'm ready when the water is!


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

I feel Your pain Buckyt, it seems I have alot of that luck as well. It is always 50/50 chance when You have to make a plan from 350 miles to the north.I hope it clears off for You, let Me know how You do.:thumbsup:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

It's Friday morning and is cold, but nice and smooth near shore, so I'm gonna try it for a while ( looks bumpy on the horizon w/ my binoculars).I hope we don't freeze!


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Good Luck... let us know how You do!:thumbup:


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Went this morning and all I got was* cold*. No redfish on the depthfinder. Saw some bait flipping on top, and only saw 3 other boats.
One neighbor said that he went out about 7 miles and caught trigger fish and snapper last weekend.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> Went this morning and all I got was* cold*. No redfish on the depthfinder. Saw some bait flipping on top, and only saw 3 other boats.
> One neighbor said that he went out about 7 miles and caught trigger fish and snapper last weekend.


That is hard to believe. I saw some heavy activity about a mile or so south of the west end of Perdido Key (AL side) about 8AM on my way to work. I couldn't tell if it was pelicans, or bonito jumping?? Not sure how long it lasted either. Was wishing I was out there. The water looked nice, although a bit muddy. 
Maybe it will be nice Sat AM too, except with some more fish in your boat.
Lotso Luck...


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We went west and may have better to go east. That's why they call me "wrong way Buckyt". We will probably be out again tomorrow and maybe we will see something better. I did wait until 9:30 this morning to let it warm up a little. Maybe I was just late. We did troll a good tideline that looked god but never saw any markings on either side. There were a few pelicans, but no birds that seemed to be diving into fish. Did I mention that it was really cold? Dang cold, bone chilling cold. If you go, remember to wear your long johns.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I went in a friends boat today. It was beautiful, warm (sorta) and dead calm. He wanted to go west again, and once again we got blanked. We only saw 3 other boats in the gulf, so other folks musta known something we didn't. I have caught lots of Bull Reds in previous years in these conditions, but we never saw anything! No hits, no runs, no nothing!


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I went out Sunday morning and finally broke the jinx. I caught 2 Bulls on Stretch 30's about 3/4 mile off of Florabama. I was close enough to hear the music while I was fighting the fish. The Stretch 30's in the 3rd pic are the ones I caught the fish on.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I went back out late this afternoon and trolled for 1 1/2 hours before I cleaned the boat up to end my fishing this week. It was cooler this afternoon and a little choppy and I didn't catch any fish. I guess I'm jinxed again. 
I'm going back to Lake weiss where the fish are a little friendlier.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> I went back out late this afternoon and trolled for 1 1/2 hours before I cleaned the boat up to end my fishing this week. It was cooler this afternoon and a little choppy and I didn't catch any fish. I guess I'm jinxed again.
> I'm going back to Lake weiss where the fish are a little friendlier.


Sorry to her it- at least there were a couple in the boat this week. Should try for Oct-Dec, best fishing around.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I've caught Reds this time of the year, but maybe I was just holding my mouth wrong.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> I've caught Reds this time of the year, but maybe I was just holding my mouth wrong.


I think the weather got you too- And not saying you can't catch them this time of year- was just saying there is more variety (Oct-Dec) and unless a gale is blowing you off the water, you should be able to catch just about anything out there- big spanish, bull reds, bluefish, maybe a King Mac, and this past Sept -Oct Sailfish were on the target list for some. That early to late fall fishing is my favorite time of year.
Anyway, good luck next time.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I agree with you. Maybe in Feb?


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

You still down or gone home?


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Buckyt said:


> I agree with you. Maybe in Feb?


 
In February the water is still cool. Things start to move pretty good in March or April- although some schools and colleges start spring break around that time. There is usually a tourist lull the first couple weeks of May. Also, depending on the severity of the winter, March - May is good for Cobia. As the water warms, you'll see the Macerels (small spanish and king) showing up. 
If I were planning a trip, I would still push for fall (late Sept-Nov). Tourist traffic is low, but fishing (inshore and offshore) is still Kicking (as previously mentioned). And if you have a smaller boat or kayak, there is plenty of action within reach- anywhere from Orange Beach to Panama City.
These are just my opinions- and does not represent the opinions of others on this forum.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

Fishing in the Alabama and Florida Panhandle is just about a year-round possibility- In the spring, Cobia and _some_ palegics show up


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Lyin too, I'm back home at Lake Weiss. we got here in time to see the big storm, so now our lake is muddy and the river is rolling. It will probably settle down in about a week so I can try for some bass/ crappie/ white bass soon.


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Sea Hoss was down the 9th--also the 14th caught two limits of Red Fish both times at Alabama Point on the jetties in our 16ft sundance skiff on fresh shrimp on carolina rig with 2ft leader & 1oz weight. also fished bon secour and caught sheepshead red fish & 5 nice flounder fishing dock pilings .:thumbup:


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks bluedawg, I'll be down in a few days, praying for some decent weather and tight lines. I haven't fished the Gulf since August and I am jonesen bad.:thumbup:


----------



## bluedawg1 (Mar 24, 2011)

*Bluedawg1*

Sea Hoss;
I went to Joe Pattys Seafood & bought fresh pensacola shrimp for $4 a pound, they were very nice and caught fish. I tail hooked them and used a long shank mustad hook 3 or 4 ? it seemed to help made the shrimp look natural. The best part was you can eat whats left over !!


GOOD Luck. i,ll be back in a week. Going to Suwannee Fla. to my parents place. It,s a inshore paradise if you have never fished the Big Bend area !!:thumbsup:


----------

